
The Simple Shapes of Startups - DanielRibeiro
http://www.ashmaurya.com/2011/09/the-simple-shapes-of-startups/
======
skmurphy
I think this is the startup of a powerful representation for a startup. I
think the cash should be able to go negative to represent draw downs from
savings or outside investment. This reminded me of Richard Caro's "Cashflow
Fingerprint" for startups see [http://blip.tv/science-to-profits/startup-
cashflow-fingerpri...](http://blip.tv/science-to-profits/startup-cashflow-
fingerprint-1344528) and work by Sal Virani and Mark Twum-Ampofo on a "Visual
Language for Finance" [http://www.saintsal.com/2012/01/a-visual-language-for-
financ...](http://www.saintsal.com/2012/01/a-visual-language-for-finance/) If
you could represent the decision tree in advance (or at least develop an
initial model) a tornado diagram (for example
[http://smartorg.com/2011/10/tornado-diagram-resolving-
confli...](http://smartorg.com/2011/10/tornado-diagram-resolving-conflict-and-
confusion-with-objectivity-and-evidence/) ) would complement this
visualization.

